# Esclamazioni come ORO! TOGO!



## VogaVenessian

Mi chiedo se le esclamazioni ORO! e TOGO! sono prettamente dialettali o se sono ammissibili anche in italiano. _Togo!_ l'ho sentito e forse anche letto, quindi ha una sua dignità, se non letteraria almeno colloquiale. Invece _Oro! _(e la variante "_Che oro!_") non li ho mai sentiti fuori dall'ambito dilettale veneziano.
Faccio presente che "oro" in questa accezione non è sostantivo ma aggettivo; traducendo dal veneziano direi ad esempio "Sei proprio oro!/ Sei oro!" ad un amico che con abilità e disinvoltura risolve un problema sul quale non ho chiuso occhio tutta una notte. Ad esempio lo direi a Giorgio Spizzi per la brillante sintesi sull'impiego del congiuntivo di cui al thread _"Prima che avvenga ciò, possiamo interessarci ad altro"_.


----------



## Arlaune

Io non le ho mai sentite..


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao beo 
Mi sa che queste espressioni si usano anche in altre parti d'Italia... stando a yahoo per esempio, sembra che togo si usi anche in Sardegna e in Toscana anche se a volte con un significato dispregiativo.
Aggiungo l'espressione "Orobenone" o in veneto "Orobenòn" che sento usare e uso spesso io stesso (a Mestre) con gli amici come "commiato" ... per dire "tutto è bene quel che finisce bene".


----------



## gc200000

"Oro!" mai sentito.

"Togo!" comunissimo, accezione esclusivamente positiva.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Voga e tutti 

Dalle mie parti non ho mai sentito usare né "togo", né "oro".
Forse l'espressione più frequente e che più si avvicina ad "oro" è: "Che _tes_oro!"


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao, una voce dal Friuli, quindi non distante da te.
_Togo_ non l'ho praticamente mai sentito da queste parti. Lo ho sentito usare solo altrove in giro per l'Italia come sostitutivo di "figo".
_Oro_ non l'ho mai sentito nell'accezione che hai proposto all'attenzione del forum, cioè riferito alle persone. 
Ho invece sentito farne uso per esprimere la completa condivisione di una particolare situazione.
Ad esempio:
A: "Allora ci vediamo qui domani alle 8; Francesco è riuscito a procurare un furgone così abbiamo spazio per tutti gli strumenti."
B: "Oro! (fantastico!/perfetto!/meglio di così non poteve andare!) Allora a domani."

Questa accezione è probabilmente quella cui si riferiva raimbowizard con il suo "orobenon".


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Oro! (fantastico!/perfetto!/meglio di così non poteve andare!) Allora a domani."


 

Oro, concordo!


----------



## fabinn

"Oro!" non è usato in Toscana.
"Togo!" invece è usato, anche se piuttosto raro, come sinonimo di "figo", "ganzo", rivolto ad un uomo.


----------



## pizzi

Su _oro_, ci arrivo. Ma _togo_? Ha una connotazione geografica, o deriva dal biscotto?


----------



## oirelav

togo e' abbastanza usato - o comunque compreso - nella vasta area padana tra l'emilia e la lombradia. Non ho esperienze dirette di altre regioni ma e' possibile. Il significato e' quello di persona/cosa figa ("cool" per capirci).
Si dice, anche, "che togata!" per indicare una cosa particolarmente pregevole o interessante.
Sull'origine dell'espressione, che e' circoscritta in un ambito colloquiale e giovanile, non ho alcuna idea.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

"Togo" nel Dizionario Hoepli: "Region., scherzoso: Buono, bello, eccellente, di lusso: un _vestito togo_.; _Che ragazza toga_! 
Eppure non riesco a trovare nulla sull'origine dell'esclamazione!


----------



## oirelav

sull'origine, posso solo azzardare un nesso sia con i biscotti della nota marca che con il paese africano, che poi e' la stessa cosa.
Orbene, i biscotti TOGO, fanno parte di una gamma di biscotti ricoperti al cioccolato che la Pavesi ha commercializzato a partire dai primi anni 70 con nomi di paesi esotici: togo, appunto, ma anche Perù, Rio e Giamaica.
Una delle prime campagne di comunicazione aveva come claim "togo il dritto", che evidentemente si riferisce alla forma del biscotto, ma puo' anche  essere interpretato come "chi mangia togo e' un tipo sveglio, in gamba" (cf. dritto=furbo)
In altre campagne togo veniva associato al concetto di buono, dolce ecc.. In ogni caso in tutte le campagne si ripeteva in maniera ossessiva togo, evviva togo, togo ecc....
Tutto questo negli anni dal '72 in poi..e proprio a partire da quegli anni si e' iniziato a usare l'espressione metaforica di togo.

Oggi togo e' usato per lo piu'  - quasi in chiave scherzosa - da chi e' stato bambino negli anni 70.

Su internet si fa riferimento all'origine dell'espressione con l'ammiraglio giapponese TOGO, protagonista nella battaglio di Port Arthur nel conflitto Russo-Nipponico del 1904..ma non mi convince


----------



## scriptum

Secondo Treccani, "togo" è una parola ebraica: "tov" = "bene".


----------



## giginho

scriptum said:


> Secondo Treccani, "togo" è una parola ebraica: "tov" = "bene".



Togo è una parola che io ho sentito dire solo dagli sfigati senza speranza. Mi riferisco agli emuli di Silvano della trasmissione TV CameraCafè con Luca e Paolo. Se dalle mie parti dici "Togo!!" o peggio "Troppo Togooooo!" la tua vita sociale pende peggio di una gaussiana dopo il punto di massimo!

P.S. non è una parola ebraica....non è che tutto deriva dall'ebraico!

Giusto per corroborare quanto dico: superclick


----------



## scriptum

giginho said:


> non è che tutto deriva dall'ebraico!


Anche Garzanti dice che è una parola ebraica. Mi dispiace. Non ci posso nulla...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E pensare che dalle mie parti - Emilia sudorientale - siamo tutti convinti di esser i soli nel mondo a dire, da tempo immemorabile, "tòògo".
Aggiungo che siamo anche discretamente attaccati all'aggettivo che esprime tutto il contrario di _togo_, e cioè "lòòfi", che io mi diverto talvolta a "nobilitare" così: "lawphy".
Sull'origine di _togo_  non mi pronuncio, e peraltro i dizionari propongono ètimi diversi o non sono in grado di prender partito.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## scriptum

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Aggiungo che siamo anche discretamente attaccati all'aggettivo che esprime tutto il contrario di _togo_, e cioè "lòòfi", che io mi diverto talvolta a "nobilitare" così: "lawphy".
> Sull'origine di _togo_ non mi pronuncio, e peraltro i dizionari propongono ètimi diversi o non sono in grado di prender partito.


Forse ti farò ridere, ma anche "loofi" mi ha tutta l'aria di una parola ebraica...
"Jofi" in ebraico esprime l'ammirazione ("splendido!"), esattamente come "togo".
Me quando la parola viene articolata con una "o" lunga ("joooofi"), il significato diventa spesso ironico e peggiorativo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mai sentita nessuna delle due espressioni. Sarà un problema anagrafico?


----------



## micky83_

A Roma non si usa nessuna delle due espressioni, per lo meno non l'ho mai sentita, ma l'espressione 'togo' la conosco grazie a Silvano di Camera Cafè (la sit-com) che la ripete continuamente...  Credo che sia ambientano a Milano, quindi dovrebbe essere un'espressione di lì. Comunque lui la usa come interazione di stupore quando succede qualcosa di bello, eccitante


----------



## luway

Un'altra friulana che ha avuto ed ha la stessa esperienza di Cercolumi (e Spiritoso ): _togo_ lo sentivo anche da ragazzina (= più di 20 anni fa) ma usato da persone provenienti da altre parti d'Italia (direi, da amici lombardi); _oro_ invece qui è comune ancor oggi per dire grande!, perfetto, splendido, ecc. ecc.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Gran bella discussione! E anche divertente! Grazie a tutti.


----------



## etoile54

Togo in Toscana è abbastanza comune, ma più comune ancora è "ganzo". 
In Umbria l'equivalente è "bulo" e sta per Forte! Figo!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dalle mie parti, "togo" è per lo più usato come aggettivo, per indicare tutto quello che di positivo si vuol dire di qualcuno o _qualcosa_. Segnalo che, come aggettivo, può avere il comparativo e il superlativo (assoluto e relativo). Infine, lo usiamo (nella forma "tògo") per maschi e femmine; per cose, animali, situazioni, ecc. tanto che maschili che femminili. Talvolta una donna o una cosa, ecc. femminile può essere qualificata "tòga".
"Ho visto l'ultimo film di G.Clooney: zio bò, è toghissimo!"
"Chi? Il film o G. Clooney?
"Tutti e due"

Termino: non esiste uno spartiacque generazionale: lo usano dai ventenni  agli ottantenni. 

GS


----------



## bostero

Salve, ho visto questa discussione già un po' datata, ma siccome "togo" dalle mie parti è una parola molto diffusa, volevo segnalarlo 
In Sardegna "togo" viene usato praticamente dappertutto, come sinonimo di "figo", anche se ha connotazioni leggermente diverse. 
Il superlativo "toghissimo" non l'ho mai sentito. A Sassari si dice "un bè togo", che è una forma di superlativo.
Viene usato generalmente come aggettivo, "una tipa toga", "un tipo togo", "una cosa toga", ma a volte anche come sostantivo: "è una toga!".
È così diffuso che è stato anche sardizzato. 
Non è una parola necessariamente giovanile, l'ho sentita anche da molte persone di mezza età.


----------



## longplay

'Il togo', 'la toga' possono essere anche 'l'amante': "Hai sentito? S'è fatto la toga, in barba alla moglie!"; "lascia perdere,quella ha già il suo togo".
Togo, in questo caso, sostituisce "ganzo/a" (sinonimo), almeno per quel che ricordo.
E' molto usato (o era?) in Toscana . L' etimologia non la so ('ganzo/a' deriverebbe dal tardo latino 'gangia'= meretrice, secondo il Devoto-Oli).
Cfr. post 23 di étoile.


----------



## ursu-lab

In Emilia occidentale non l'ho mai sentito. Forse anche nel mio caso si tratta di una questione anagrafica...


----------



## bostero

Non credo sia una questione anagrafica, bensì geografica. Anche in Sicilia o in altre parti del sud, mi dicono che da loro non si usa.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

oirelav said:


> togo e' abbastanza usato - o comunque compreso - nella vasta area padana tra l'emilia e la lombradia.



Io, per quanto può valere una singola voce, non l'ho mai sentito. E fuori contesto non avrei mai capito cosa significa. 
Non ho mai sentito nemmeno oro, qui nella bassissima Lombardia.

EFC


----------



## longplay

Per completezza: da Firenze in giù, 'oro' non l' ho mai sentito. "Ma questo è oro!" o "vale oro!", invece capitano.


----------



## Youngfun

Penso che "togo" ormai sia un'espressione famosa in tutta Italia, diffusa dal programma Camera Café, dove è pronunciata spessissimo da Silvano. (per caso lui è veneto?)


----------



## longplay

Io la conosco da qualche decennio, ma l'ho imparata in Toscana, per dirla tutta.Ciao.
PS Etrusco? Dai, scherzo!


----------



## vigiotu

oirelav said:


> togo e' abbastanza usato - o comunque compreso - nella vasta area padana tra l'emilia e la lombradia. Non ho esperienze dirette di altre regioni ma e' possibile. Il significato e' quello di persona/cosa figa ("cool" per capirci).
> Si dice, anche, "che togata!" per indicare una cosa particolarmente pregevole o interessante.
> Sull'origine dell'espressione, che e' circoscritta in un ambito colloquiale e giovanile, non ho alcuna idea.



D'accordo sull'accezione positiva di "togo". Credo che l'origine dell'espressione sia da riferire all'ammiraglio giapponese Togo che nel 1905 sbaragliò la flotta russa con una serie di manovre geniali.
Il termine è di corrente uso nel dialetto piemontese.


----------



## tbotw92

Ciao, Voga.
Dalle mie parti (Salento) queste espressioni non sono utilizzate. Penso che siano espressioni di uso regionale. Anche io, come Youngfun, sono venuto a conoscenza di "togo" dal noto programma "Camera Cafè" ma non l'ho mai usato nella mia quotidianità né l'ho sentito da altri. Saluti!


----------



## refugium peccatorum

bostero said:


> Non credo sia una questione anagrafica, bensì geografica. Anche in Sicilia o in altre parti del sud, mi dicono che da loro non si usa.





gc200000 said:


> "Oro!" mai sentito.
> 
> "Togo!" comunissimo, accezione esclusivamente positiva.


Lo usavo parecchio quando ero piu' giovane,ora un po' meno...e camera cafe,sinceramente, è venuta molto dopo."Oro" mai sentito da queste parti.


----------



## papafava

Ciao! Io sono di Vicenza: qui togo non l'ho mai mai sentito dire, invece "oro!" è usato comunemente da giovani e meno giovani però come hanno detto i friulani è usato nel senso di "splendido! perfetto! ottimo" in riferimento a una situazione che si è risolta nel modo desiderato o a qualcosa che è andato a buon fine e non a persone.


----------



## Quinzio

Dalle mie parti (Modena, Emilia), lo si usava spesso quando ero piccolo. Ora lo sento raramente, per non dire mai.
Significa "ganzo", "figo", persona estroversa e divertente, anche riferito a cose.
Es: "Giocare a flipper è veramente togo !"


----------

